# Fishing Tip 860. Easy DIY Gaff.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I broke an Uglystik Light a while back and saved the handle for making a gaff. I used the rod handle, a 12/0 O'Shaugnessy hook, one machine screw, one self locking nut and some 180# test hollow braid Spectra plus a little JB Weld over the Spectra.

I think about anybody can figure out how to make the gaff from the photo. I removed the hook barb after taking the photo. I don't use a net.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I look forward to your tips Sir. It's been awhile....:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the concept, but you must have some pretty long arms bro.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'm fishing out of a small boat.*

_I'll use this gaff out of my 10' Jon boat or my yak. Mostly it will be used for reviving and releasing Tarpon. I haven't used this one yet. My last one disappeared sometime last week._

_I'll post a pic of the gaff in a big Tarpon's lip tomorrow. I pretty well have Tarpon wired right now. _


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

sick'um! Lookin' fwd to the pic :thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet tip! i like things like this that save me money sounds perfect for the yakl


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet tip! i like things like this that save me money sounds perfect for the yakl


 
OB - a broomstick would be cheaper than running out and breaking a good rod off to make one of these :jester: ...but I'm sure you had something in mind like that anyway  We all enjoy useful tips.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have two broken rods lol 
I knew there was a reason I didn't toss em


----------

